# Cane for the use of self defense



## terryl965 (Feb 25, 2008)

Which types of cranes are use mostly when someone wants to get one for stickly SD reasons? I'm sure a regular walking cane would work but what are some of the more useful ones?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 25, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Which types of cranes are use mostly when someone wants to get one for stickly SD reasons? I'm sure a regular walking cane would work but what are some of the more useful ones?


 
I've spent a bit of time with "The Canemaster" recently and I would recommend his canes. They are made by him and for self defense, and they are as practical as they are beautiful ... LOL ... I sound like a commercial. GM Mark Shuey's site can be found at: http://www.canemasters.com/


----------



## Drac (Feb 25, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> I've spent a bit of time with "The Canemaster" recently and I would recommend his canes. They are made by him and for self defense, and they are as practical as they are beautiful ... LOL ... I sound like a commercial. GM Mark Shuey's site can be found at: http://www.canemasters.com/


 

Ya beat me to it Kempo..Hey Terry!!Once your new school gets up and running you migt condsider bringing in GM Shuey Sr. for a seminar...He has lists of how many canes he sells in your state and the ajoining states that you can use when you send the out the notices of an upcoming Cane seminar..His stuff is VERY REAL...I Uked for him once and was sore for a long time afterward...


----------



## Mark Lynn (Feb 26, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> I've spent a bit of time with "The Canemaster" recently and I would recommend his canes. They are made by him and for self defense, and they are as practical as they are beautiful ... LOL ... I sound like a commercial. GM Mark Shuey's site can be found at: http://www.canemasters.com/


 
However the down side might be if you defended your self with one of his canes and you were brought into court (for some reason) you'll have a harder time defending yourself as to why you pulverised the innocent crook who was just asking directions from you.

Which is why I have chosen to try and stay away from these types of canes.  I'm sure they are beautiful, painful and the rest, however it might lhelp expose you to a law suit if you have a cane like that and not a physical ailment as to why you need the cane.

I store bought cane can be just as good (good oak) and not as visable as a special self defense cane.

Mark


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 26, 2008)

I prefer the ones I walk with on a regular bases. Some are stright and a few have a "L" shaped top but none have a "hook"
Mine are all hand made as I find it easier and cheaper to find one in the woods than to buy one


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 26, 2008)

If you get the kinds of cans minus the crook or L-head, you're straying into a grey area where it may be questioned whether it's a medical walking aid or not. I would recommend sticking with more traditional designs rather than something like the Cold Steel Walkabout, which strongly resembles a club.

Also, the Canemaster cane, with the single "tooth" on the crook, is safer when it comes to legality or questionable motive for carrying a cane. The fanged version may look a little aggressive. This type of cane, even with the textured length, is simply not an aggressive weapon, so don't feel nervous about it. An assault with multiple strikes could be applied with an axe handle, it doesn't require a cane like this.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 26, 2008)

https://www.ruralking.com/Store/detail.aspx?ID=16790
I have read good things about those from martial artists who use cane in their systems.

AoG


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 26, 2008)

Um, the "dojo cane" from cane masters is perfectly suited for all self defense/medical purposes.  It's straightforward, well constructed, and perfectly capable of supporting your weight or bashing another skull.  All of the frills, IMHO, are like trilobites.  There's a reason they died out in the Permian.


----------



## chinto (Feb 27, 2008)

i love an old strait black thorn one I have! strong, hard and will not brake.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Any very dense heavy hardwood cane will work nicely.  Swing HARD!


----------



## chinto (Feb 28, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Any very dense heavy hardwood cane will work nicely.  Swing HARD!



yep that is a fact!


----------

